# Small Animal Care course



## SarahJ2 (Oct 26, 2010)

I was woudering if anyone has done a distance learning on Small animal care?

Im really looking in to doing a level 2 and 3 but i have no idea which supplier to go with.

Any information would be helpful  Thanks


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi I signed up for distance learning course in Animal Care, its level 2. I havent fully started it yet but it's def interesting.

I went with UK Open Learning, mainly because the course I wanted to do was half price and I think at the moment it still is.
Distance learning Home Study and Open Learning courses

You should see it on the home page under special offers


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for this, I have also been looking at something I can do from home for a while 

have u received the course material? are there any exams or is it all just course work?

90 hours doesnt seem that much do u know what its equivelant to in gcse/a level/nvq terms? does nqf just mean nvq in old people terms?  

thanks


----------



## SarahJ2 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link  and thats really cheap, think i may have to sign up soon!

Thanks again


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> thanks for this, I have also been looking at something I can do from home for a while
> 
> have u received the course material? are there any exams or is it all just course work?
> 
> ...


I received a folder through the post with all my modules inside to study. Basically you study a module and complete an assignment to do with what you have just learnt and send it off to your tutor by email. The study material should be used in conjuction with other sources of study as well that you need to get yourself. Theres no exams  but you do have to pace yourself and be quite self disciplined  something which im not lol

NQF stands for the National Qualifications Framework, a system which determines what level a course should be. The animal care course im doing is level 2 which is equivalent to GCSE.

Hope this helps


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

SarahJ2 said:


> Thanks for the link  and thats really cheap, think i may have to sign up soon!
> 
> Thanks again


No problem  Good Luck with it if you do


----------



## Emma Dicker (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know about one in Porstmouth, but there is a part-time animal care course in Bristol if anyone is interested. Its with South Gloucestershire and Stroud College, one day a week in college (so perfect for people working) and two days in placement.

Part-Time Course Details


----------



## halfbreed (Sep 28, 2012)

i studied at askham bryan college in york, they do fantastic animal care courses


----------

